# 7/16" carbide round nose or cove bit?



## COLD (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had to purchase 1/2" cove bits and have them ground down 7/16" in size for making troughs in 5/8" dowels. Kinda tired of paying twice the price having them re-ground to that size. Can this size 7/16" size be found somewhere?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Have you tried any of the custom bit mfgs? I'm guessing they won't be cheap either but if you buy in multiples, ie save on shipping and no doubt manufacturing per bit, the price shouldn't be more than the reworking charge(?). 
Doesn't Whiteside offer that service? Maybe Amana as well?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Cold; if you can't find anything South of 49, try these folks...
Quality Saw & Knife Ltd.


----------

